# Excuse me! Why aren't you doing this???



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

This is a thread about the Morris Animal Foundation Golden Retriever Lifetime Study. I have a question for you.

WHY AREN'T YOU PARTICIPATING IN THIS STUDY????

This is really important. Our breed has terrible cancer problems and other health issues that these folks are trying to solve.

At the GRCA Western Regional Specialty show, I spent a couple hours having BBQ dinner with the Morris Animal Foundation folks, and they were telling me how much trouble they are having finding dogs to participate. They need 3,000 Goldens, and after two years of work, they only have 500. Really??? Only 500, when Goldens are like the second or third most popular breed in the country? When there are 23,881 members of _this_ forum??? That's ridiculous! Our Goldens -- YOUR Golden -- _needs_ this study! So, I'm posting this thread to get you to think about it again.

If you've heard of the study and aren't in it, what are the reasons that you have _not_ signed your dog up for this study? What's holding you back?


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

I signed Pearl up the other day, and got our vet to agree to it also. There is nothing we can do now until she turns 6 months old - 3.5 months to go! I'm really happy to be able to be part of it. 

We start puppy kindergarten Thursday night, I will print out some info and leave it at the gym.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

I didn't sign Tucker up because of the additional costs that fall on the dog owner--I've been out of work for quite a while. And I don't have pedigree information on Bella, so can't sign her up either. 

I agree it's a shame more haven't signed up, though. Perhaps the info about the study should become a sticky on the puppy page.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I did sign up a few years ago when the were trying to kick this off, but it took longer than they thought. My dogs are now too old.

Breeders should really be educating their puppy buyers about this. 

I recently went to a talk given by a veterinary oncologists, and she is really excited about this study and thinks it will give them many answers.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Because Tayla is adopted and doesn't have a 1 generation pedigree much less a 3 generation. I think there are so many rescued dogs out there that people had that don't qualify because we don't know their background.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

Looked quickly at the link you posted. Dogs have to be under 2 yrs. old when enrolled. Participants have to commit to participate for the life of their dog, an estimated 10-14 yrs. Participants have to arrange annual exams for their dogs with specified tests at the owners expense. In addition some owners are not going to have a three generation pedigree.

Admitedly I looked at this very quickly but it didn't really seem to provide any information about the Morris Animal Foundation other than that it is a not for profit organization. It didn't identify who was doing the study and what their qualifications are.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan and I are happy to be part of this program. My Vet is very excited about it, even has her own Golden signed up. I have found the costs to be minimum and I run yearly bloodwork on Jordan anyway. I have personally passed out 250 brochures on this study. But it seems they are still having trouble getting people signed up. It does take some time filling out the paperwork, but I have learned some good stuff from doing it. Like Jordan's food is no longer stored in a plastic bin, but in a stainless steel container, things like that. Please, if you qualify, sign up for this study. We have to save our beautiful breed !!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

lhowemt said:


> I signed Pearl up the other day, and got our vet to agree to it also. There is nothing we can do now until she turns 6 months old - 3.5 months to go! I'm really happy to be able to be part of it.
> 
> We start puppy kindergarten Thursday night, I will print out some info and leave it at the gym.


Yay! I'm thrilled you signed up! Yes, I signed my puppy up at about 10 weeks old and had to wait until the end of May to actually participate in the study. But I'm sooo glad I did.

Thank you! 

:--heart:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OutWest said:


> I didn't sign Tucker up because of the additional costs that fall on the dog owner--I've been out of work for quite a while. And I don't have pedigree information on Bella, so can't sign her up either.
> 
> I agree it's a shame more haven't signed up, though. Perhaps the info about the study should become a sticky on the puppy page.


That's a great idea about the sticky.

I don't know what the additional costs are. My vet charged me only for an office visit, and the Morris Animal Foundation sent me a debit card with $75 on it, almost double what my vet charged me. Our vets don't actually do any of the tests, they just do the collections and send them out. So I don't get what money it costs. I could actually make a little money on it, except that I'm giving the debit card to my vet.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

cubbysan said:


> Breeders should really be educating their puppy buyers about this.


YES!



> I recently went to a talk given by a veterinary oncologists, and she is really excited about this study and thinks it will give them many answers.


The oncologist I talked to (who treated my Charlie, who died last September) is also very excited about this study. I think anyone who has ever had a Golden die from cancer should enroll in this study.


----------



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Those who are worried about cost... all the bloodwork and samples sent out to labs are of no cost to you or the clinic! I've helped do 2 studies so far- one on my boy, Beamer, and another golden who is our client. Both were of no charge to the hospital. All you need to pay, if anything, is if the clinic decides to charge you for the time to do it all (it does take forever to get the samples in order AND for the doctor to fill out this long questionnaire online). We did both of ours at no charge for such a good cause. 
PLUS you can also get reimbursed $75 for doing this.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I would love to have Cody participate in this but he is over 2 yrs old. I'm sure many people would be interested but their dogs don't qualify for one reason or another.


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

TheZ's said:


> Admitedly I looked at this very quickly but it didn't really seem to provide any information about the Morris Animal Foundation other than that it is a not for profit organization. It didn't identify who was doing the study and what their qualifications are.



From the Morris Animal Foundation website. They are long time, well respect animal health research organization.

*About Morris Animal Foundation*

*Our vision is simple: a healthier tomorrow for animals.*
Morris Animal Foundation is a nonprofit organization that invests in science that advances veterinary care for companion animals, horses and wildlife. We are the global leader in animal health science, and our funding helps more species in more places than any other organization in the world.
Since our founding in 1948, Morris Animal Foundation has invested more than $70 million toward 2,000+ studies, and these studies have led to significant breakthroughs in diagnostics, treatments, preventions and cures for animals. Some of the breakthroughs funded through the Foundation have become gold standards in veterinary care.
Morris Animal Foundation is the place where science meets HOPE!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

TheZ's, I'm really glad you posted, because I'll bet your objections are shared by lots of people. So let me take a minute to address them.



TheZ's said:


> Looked quickly at the link you posted. Dogs have to be under 2 yrs. old when enrolled.


Yup, that's true.



> Participants have to commit to participate for the life of their dog, an estimated 10-14 yrs.


Yes. But I figure, in 10-14 years, when Gibbs dies, I can either look back and feel proud that he participated in this study and did something to help all other dogs that follow him (including the puppy I get to "replace" him), or I can look back and know that he had the chance to make lives better and didn't, because of me. I figured, I'm going to be around anyway, and when I finally lose Gibbs, I'd rather he have made a lasting impression on the world than not. It will make for better memories and some level of comfort for me.



> Participants have to arrange annual exams for their dogs with specified tests at the owners expense.


This didn't cost me anything. My vet charged me $45 for an office visit. The Morris Animal Foundation reimbursed me $75. And they do that each year. So, this ends up costing me nothing. The vets do not have to run any tests, and it costs them no money. Everything is paid for by the study. All they have to do is make collections and send them off to the study. They take blood, hair, nails, urine and fecal samples, and put them in a FedEx envelope provided by the study. The actual collection process took about 15 minutes.

So, for me, at least, this isn't costing me a dime. Or, it wouldn't, but I've decided to donate my $75 to my vet.



> In addition some owners are not going to have a three generation pedigree.


True, as someone said about rescue dogs. So, they're out. But most others, who at least know where their dog was born, either have the pedigrees or can get them with a phone call. That's not a big burden. And you don't even need the actual pedigrees on paper, you just need to know the dogs' names.



> Admitedly I looked at this very quickly but it didn't really seem to provide any information about the Morris Animal Foundation other than that it is a not for profit organization. It didn't identify who was doing the study and what their qualifications are.


I think they are the largest animal health foundation in the world. From their website:

Morris Animal Foundation is a nonprofit organization that invests in science that advances veterinary medicine for companion animals, horses and wildlife. We are a global leader in animal health science, and our funding helps more species in more places than any other organization in the world.

Morris Animal Foundation is a global leader in supporting scientific research that advances veterinary medicine. Since our founding, we’ve invested more than $70 million toward more than 2,000 studies that have improved the health and quality of life for dogs, cats, horses and wildlife in more than 100 countries on all seven continents.

These studies have led to better preventions, diagnostic tools, treatment protocols and even cures for what ails the world’s animals. Some of these breakthroughs have become industry gold standards and are used in every veterinary practice in the country.

At any given time, Morris Animal Foundation is managing about 300 animal health and welfare research studies at the world’s most respected research institutions, colleges of veterinary medicine and zoos. Each year, we also fund about 30 veterinary student scholar projects.

Since our founding in 1948, Morris Animal Foundation has invested more than $70 million toward 2,000+ studies, and these studies have led to significant breakthroughs in diagnostics, treatments, preventions and cures for animals. Some of the breakthroughs funded through the Foundation have become gold standards in veterinary care.

Morris Animal Foundation started with a man who changed the course of veterinary medicine forever. And we’ve been building upon his legacy for more than 60 years.

When Dr. Mark L. Morris Sr. established Morris Animal Foundation in 1948, he envisioned a world in which scientific discoveries would transform the health of animals. His dream began with Buddy, who was among the first guide dogs in the United States.

Buddy suffered from kidney disease, and his owner, Morris Frank, then the national ambassador for the Seeing Eye, sought Dr. Morris’s advice. Dr. Morris created a special diet that dramatically improved Buddy’s health. He and his wife, Louise, canned the food in their kitchen. When they could no longer meet increasing demand from the veterinary community, they partnered with the Hill Packing Company to produce what later became the first Hill’s Pet Nutrition Prescription Diet. Dr. Morris used the royalties from that diet to establish Morris Animal Foundation, and the first two studies funded looked at nutrition in cats and dogs.

Dr. Morris became a pioneer in creating diets that could manage disease in animals and a leader who shaped the veterinary industry. His vision and love for animals also made Morris Animal Foundation what it is today: a foundation solely for animals and improving their health.



> *BETTY WHITE'S BIRTHDAY WISH*
> DENVER/January 15, 2013 — Animals are near and dear to her heart, and she’s devoted her life to trying to improve their lives. In support of her charity of choice, Morris Animal Foundation, Betty White is asking fellow animal lovers, like you, for a special birthday gift this year.
> 
> “To help celebrate my 91st birthday on January 17, please help me raise $10,000 for Morris Animal Foundation, which will celebrate its 65th anniversary of advancing animal health this year,” said White. “Since a girl like me already has more than I could hope for, I'm asking fellow animals to learn more about Morris Animal Foundation and to consider helping me make this gift to Morris Animal Foundation today.”
> ...


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Sorry, I live in NZ & as far as I know, there is no study being done in this country. If I hear of one, & Loki is still young enough, I would definitely sign him up for it. I hope the Morris Foundation gets the required amount of Goldens it needs. As a nurse, I know the benefit of studies like this only too well. Great that you have bought this to the attention of this forum.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Yogi is enrolled and has one exam down. It's a no-brainer in my opinion, especially since Morris Animal Foundation reimburses up to $75 per visit (you can choose to waive it and the money goes back into the fund). The questionaire takes a little time, but it's worth it.

His vet suggested it even before he came home and was surprised I already knew about it and was planning to enroll him in it already. Since then the clinic we use is encouraging all owners of GR puppies with AKC registrations to enroll. I believe they have 2 or 3 right now. 

As an aside- for puppy people who do participate- ask your vet to copy the lump and bump map for you since it's the best one I've seen to date. It's an actual Golden Retriever model. I'm using it for Toby now instead of the tiny poodle one the clinic had before.


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

If I'd had more detail about the minimal costs, I would have signed Tucker up unfortunately he's now over two. 

DanaRuns, you might want to consider sending a PM to every new-puppy owner who introduces themself on this board with a link to the study information. Sometimes a strait forward "ask" gets the best results.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm sorry we can't participate. I'd love the opportunity.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

OutWest said:


> If I'd had more detail about the minimal costs, I would have signed Tucker up unfortunately he's now over two.
> 
> DanaRuns, you might want to consider sending a PM to every new-puppy owner who introduces themself on this board with a link to the study information. Sometimes a strait forward "ask" gets the best results.


That's a really good idea, and I will do that as I can. I'm just an occasional visitor to this site, though, so I'll probably miss a bunch of people, but I'll get what I can. Thanks.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wanted to join so badly!!!! But Bear is a mix. Our next pup, if they meet the qualifications, will participate. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

This might be a silly question, but how do you get your puppy's 3 generation pedigree? I know her sire and dam's names and akc#s - how would I go about getting into further back than that?

I would love to participate and I don't think my vet would have a problem with it either.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

MarleyMay said:


> This might be a silly question, but how do you get your puppy's 3 generation pedigree? I know her sire and dam's names and akc#s - how would I go about getting into further back than that?
> 
> I would love to participate and I don't think my vet would have a problem with it either.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


You can look them up on K9data.  

I've never used it before, but I am sure someone here can help you. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MarleyMay said:


> This might be a silly question, but how do you get your puppy's 3 generation pedigree? I know her sire and dam's names and akc#s - how would I go about getting into further back than that?
> 
> I would love to participate and I don't think my vet would have a problem with it either.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Our AKC paperwork came back with a generational pedigree. 

You can also check k9data.com to see if you can pull it up that way.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MarleyMay said:


> This might be a silly question, but how do you get your puppy's 3 generation pedigree? I know her sire and dam's names and akc#s - how would I go about getting into further back than that?
> 
> I would love to participate and I don't think my vet would have a problem with it either.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


That's not a silly question, that's an excellent question. There are two answers:

1. You can order it from the AKC on their website.

2. You can go to k9data.com and either look up the sire and dam separately, or you can click on "test breeding," type in your dog's name, and then when prompted type in the names of the sire and dam. That second one will give you your dog's full pedigree for as many generations as you want to look back, for free.

Try clicking on THIS LINK and see if it takes you to the test breeding where it prompts you for your (fictional) dog's name. If it does, type it in and hit enter, and on the next screen type in the names of the parents (the spelling has to be exact), and you'll get your dog's pedigree.


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> That's not a silly question, that's an excellent question. There are two answers:
> 
> 1. You can order it from the AKC on their website.
> 
> 2. You can go to k9data.com and either look up the sire and dam separately, or you can click on "test breeding," type in your dog's name, and then when prompted type in the names of the sire and dam. That second one will give you your dog's full pedigree for as many generations as you want to look back, for free.


Awesome! Will do - thanks!


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe when I looked into enrolling my puppy, Canadian dogs are not eligible to participate.


----------



## Dexter12 (Feb 10, 2012)

I was just about to say that, I'd love to participate but Canadian Goldens aren't eligible.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl is from Canada and we live in Montana. We signed up and they only seemed to care where we lived, not where she was born/from. I see you both live in canada, but wanted to clarify for others in the States with dogs from canada

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I tried to sign Buddy up when I rescued him but they deemed him too old for the study since he was over 2 at the time. Born 4/2009 and I rescued him 12/2011. I have his AKC generational pedigree. So far he doesn't qualify of any of their studies.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

Claire's Friend said:


> but I have learned some good stuff from doing it. Like Jordan's food is no longer stored in a plastic bin, but in a stainless steel container, things like that.


Can you share why?


----------



## teq3 (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm going to take a guess as to why you shouldn't keep your dogs food in a plastic bin ~ the BPA's (chemicals in the plastic) in it can leech into the food. Correct me if I'm wrong, just a hunch on my part.


----------



## Lennap (Jul 9, 2010)

teq3 said:


> I'm going to take a guess as to why you shouldn't keep your dogs food in a plastic bin ~ the BPA's (chemicals in the plastic) in it can leech into the food. Correct me if I'm wrong, just a hunch on my part.


Ok I'll buy that, but I though leeching only happened in heat, is that wrong?


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

Thank you for this thread. I am going to enroll my puppy in the study.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

The Golden Retriever Lifetime Study is highly worthwhile project. I immediately clicked on the link when I first read about the study on the forum, but discovered that the subject dogs had to be under 2 years old. Max had already had his 2nd birthday and was therefore not eligible.

I think a "sticky" link about the study, perhaps in the Health and Nutrition area, would be a great idea.


----------



## Mjpar72 (Jun 4, 2013)

I am currently looking for a vet. One of the questions I will ask is if the have any Goldens participating in the study.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

teq3 said:


> I'm going to take a guess as to why you shouldn't keep your dogs food in a plastic bin ~ the BPA's (chemicals in the plastic) in it can leech into the food. Correct me if I'm wrong, just a hunch on my part.


Yes, that's exactly why. I stopped using water in plastic bottles for her almost a year ago, but didn't think about the food. It was really hard to come up with a container that wasn't plastic to store the food in. Finally settled on this fancy wazoo stainless steel trash can from Target.:
A bag of her food lasts about a month, that seemed like a long time to be in the plastic. Plus my house is 100 years old, so no A/C and it can really heat up during the summer. Just trying to do anything and everything I can to keep her healthy.


----------



## Buddy&Bella (Jan 3, 2013)

Both of my goldens would have qualified, at an early age, but unfortunately I have never heard of or seen communication from the organization until now. I have a reputable breeder, we are active, see a lot of social media about goldens, perhaps more social media marketing needs to be done to spread the word?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Buddy&Bella said:


> Both of my goldens would have qualified, at an early age, but unfortunately I have never heard of or seen communication from the organization until now. I have a reputable breeder, we are active, see a lot of social media about goldens, perhaps more social media marketing needs to be done to spread the word?


I would make sure to tell your breeder about it!!


----------



## Dancer (Apr 5, 2010)

I looked into this and would've signed our puppy up, but it seems they aren't looking for Canadian participants. Such a great cause, wish we could be an active part of it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mjpar72 said:


> Thank you for this thread. I am going to enroll my puppy in the study.


Hooray!!!   )


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Mjpar72 said:


> I am currently looking for a vet. One of the questions I will ask is if the have any Goldens participating in the study.


I had to ask my vet to participate. She didn't know anything about it.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

One of these threads really needs to be a sticky in the Puppy Section. There are no less than 10 threads here about this.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Claire's Friend said:


> There are no less than 10 threads here about this.


And still, people are not signing up. There can't be more than a handful of us, where this site could be a major contributor to the future health of Goldens.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

For some of us who'd love to, it's impossible! I would strongly encourage anyone who can to do so; but those of us with the majority of rescues, those of us outside of the US, those of us with older dogs....we don't fit the criteria. 

Please....those who do fit it, enroll and help in the research....it costs nothing; but some time. All of our dogs have the same or similar genetic makeup.....all of our dogs are susceptible; but some of us just have no history to help define it or track it. 

I agree, this needs to be a stickie, but I think it belongs on all of the boards.


----------



## booklady (Mar 3, 2009)

So many of us who would love to do it don't fit the criteria....the majority of rescues, outside the US, older dogs. Please, please, please....those who can, sign up, it costs nothing but time. All of our dogs are susceptible, all of our dogs have the same genetic source....but many of us can't provide a history. 

This should be a stickie.....not just on the puppy board, but on all of them.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

OK, I'm enrolling in this. I needed to find a new vet before signing up, and this thread really pushed me to get it started. Thanks!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I wanna do it, but they require microchipping. My breeder is against microchipping so she has tatoo clinics. She claims the microchips cause cancer. If they would accept just tatooed dogs, then I would do it. I was in the process of applying when I discovered the microchipping requirement. A year later, Mercy's tatoo is still showing nice and clear. Probably a bum excuse huh?


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Winston is a part of this too!! We had his first visit back in January and it went great. It cost me barely anything. They did take a decent amount of blood though and the poor little guy freaked out and expressed his anal glands. Boy did that smell. But not the point, I think it is an amazing thing and I am doing it as well as several of the other puppies from Winston's litter!


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Pearl is tattooed but we planned on chipping her anyways. If she gets out or lost, especially when traveling, people aren't going to notice a tattoo, they scan for chips. I'd chip Mercy, regardless of the study 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

My dogs are too old.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I might with Brady, my other dogs are over 2.

But!! I need to believe they are asking and tracking questions that may go against some of their sponsors 

so

What types of questions to they ask please? 
Do they ask what you feed? 
What vaccination protocol you follow? 
If your home and environment are kept chemical free? 
How much outside time do your dogs get?
How much free off lead time do your dogs get?
What you use for shampoos?
Is you house wood/brick/stucco etc or vinyl?
Hardwood floors? Carpets?
What you use to clean?
Pest control?
What type of bowls you use?

etc? Because I personally believe all of the above factor into cancer, especially cancer when young;

Also my dogs are in DNA studies so I think it might be interesting if the results were shared scientifically with a minimum of interpretation, but I would need to know what they are tracking and cannot find specifics readily on the site

Also I would not consider a necropsy (is that the right word ?? autopsy)


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

Yes, it is called a necropsy. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I might with Brady, my other dogs are over 2.
> 
> But!! I need to believe they are asking and tracking questions that may go against some of their sponsors
> 
> ...


Yes, they ask every single one of those.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/suggestions-feature-requests-messages-admin/198746-gr-lifetime-study-participant-sub-forum.html#post3078594


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> I might with Brady, my other dogs are over 2.
> 
> But!! I need to believe they are asking and tracking questions that may go against some of their sponsors
> 
> ...


I completed the survey last night and they asked about all of that except for vaccination protocols. Seems like a big one to not include.

Just wondering -- how do you think off leash time factors into the development of cancer?


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I completed the survey last night and they asked about all of that except for vaccination protocols. Seems like a big one to not include.
> 
> Just wondering -- how do you think off leash time factors into the development of cancer?
> 
> ...


Is it possible that's on the part the veterinarian completes?


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Off leash play time/hiking etc allow the dog to use his full body and to run or halt as they will  explore the environment etc

There was a very good article in Clean Run recently about the importance of this ..



Vhuynh2 said:


> I completed the survey last night and they asked about all of that except for vaccination protocols. Seems like a big one to not include.
> 
> Just wondering -- how do you think off leash time factors into the development of cancer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Sunrise said:


> Off leash play time/hiking etc allow the dog to use his full body and to run or halt as they will  explore the environment etc
> 
> There was a very good article in Clean Run recently about the importance of this ..


Also they may be exposed more to tick borne or other diseases out in the fields that they are not exposed to with what I call city walking.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

I sent them an email when I knew I was getting Shala. They said dogs living in Canada can't participate because the samples need to get to their labs within 48 hours of being taken and with the border, that can't be guaranteed. Totally makes sense. I was disappointed. I would have signed Shala up for sure.


----------



## LilBitBit (Jan 15, 2012)

I saw someone else touch on this but...

Buddy is Japanese - his pedigree is through JKC and I have his papers and the three generations but they're all Japanese dogs. Does that matter? 

I would imagine that the study would be more interested in American-bred dogs so that they can establish a baseline for certain bloodlines - eg. "hey dogs with [dog name] in their generational history show a greater/smaller propensity for cancer". But I could be wrong  I'll e-mail them regardless!


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Sunrise said:


> Off leash play time/hiking etc allow the dog to use his full body and to run or halt as they will  explore the environment etc
> 
> There was a very good article in Clean Run recently about the importance of this ..


Ok, so it is a GOOD thing. I was getting a little worried that off leash romping might somehow expose them to more cancer causing agents.

Dallas Gold, Molly runs in the fields but we don't have ticks here. I suppose there could be other things out there..


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

You inspired me to send off an email to my vet to see if she is willing to participate.


----------



## ginab (May 2, 2013)

Tilly will be joining this great study! I'll talk to my vet about it on Monday.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay, Beanie and GinaB!    On behalf of Goldens everywhere, THANK YOU!  :--heart:


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

Just an FYI - I went to apply and although Marley is eligible, you can not apply for the study until your puppy reaches 6 months of age.

So another 2 months and Marley will join the study!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MarleyMay said:


> Just an FYI - I went to apply and although Marley is eligible, you can not apply for the study until your puppy reaches 6 months of age.
> 
> So another 2 months and Marley will join the study!


I don't understand that. I applied for Gibbs when he was just 10 weeks old, and got in. I just had to wait until he was six months before he could have his initial exam.

So, unless things have changed, I'm not sure you're right. Does anyone else have some insight into this? I know my experience was different from what MarleyMay's was.

But whichever it is, HOORAY that Marley will join the study!


----------



## MarleyMay (May 18, 2013)

DanaRuns said:


> I don't understand that. I applied for Gibbs when he was just 10 weeks old, and got in. I just had to wait until he was six months before he could have his initial exam.
> 
> So, unless things have changed, I'm not sure you're right. Does anyone else have some insight into this? I know my experience was different from what MarleyMay's was.
> 
> But whichever it is, HOORAY that Marley will join the study!


 
That is strange - the email I received after registering states:

"*Your next step will be to apply for the study after your puppy reaches 6 months of age.* At that time, your application will become available online and you will receive an email reminder."

If I'm missing something, let me know - othewise, yes, I will wait for my email reminder and apply then!


----------



## CRS250 (Dec 31, 2012)

Great thread. Thanks for explaining that it can be cost neutral for the owner.


I will call my vet this week or find another vet who is willing to help with this project and get Murphy signed up.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Dallas Gold said:


> Is it possible that's on the part the veterinarian completes?


Yes, this is right. So it is really important to have complete information with your vet if your breeder did or had shots done.


----------



## Brave (Oct 26, 2012)

I wonder if a link or a slot could be added to K9Data.com to list who is enrolled in the study. That might increase participation or at least awareness. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

I think it is a great idea. Unfortunately, all three of my dogs are much older and were rescues. (And one is a mix.) Thanks to everyone who does sign up though.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

There are two related threads to this study if you want additional information:

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...n/186506-golden-retriever-lifetime-study.html

*http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...ine-life-study-project-golden-retrievers.html*


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

MarleyMay said:


> That is strange - the email I received after registering states:
> 
> "*Your next step will be to apply for the study after your puppy reaches 6 months of age.* At that time, your application will become available online and you will receive an email reminder."


This is what I got too, so we'll just wait until 6 months comes and do whatever we need to do to join.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

MarleyMay said:


> Just an FYI - I went to apply and although Marley is eligible, you can not apply for the study until your puppy reaches 6 months of age.
> 
> So another 2 months and Marley will join the study!


You absolutely can go and sign up and they will send you a reminder Email the day your puppy is eligible to start. My Ellie turned 6 months old yesterday and the email was there first thing that morning. 

My vet was aware of the project because she and her tech had just attended and info seminar. She is a Golden person and is BESIDE herself, she is so excited about the possibilities here. She was so thrilled that I had heard of it and was asking her about it.

The questions are extremely detailed, I can't imagine not participating if we fit the criteria. The potential upside is so wonderful.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

MarleyMay said:


> Just an FYI - I went to apply and although Marley is eligible, you can not apply for the study until your puppy reaches 6 months of age.
> 
> So another 2 months and Marley will join the study!


They changed the protocol after I enrolled Yogi. It was slightly confusing when we did it. I enrolled him at about 4 months of age, filled out the questions online but did not submit it until he had his appointment booked a few weeks before his 6 month birthday. At the same time his vet filled out her entry information. Once I had a set appointment date I reviewed and submitted the question portion of the study and received a box from Morris a few days after. That box was delivered to the vet about a week in advance so she could open it and prepare. Once the exam was complete, the labs and vet report submitted, I got an email from Morris telling me Yogi was formally accepted into the study. 

They sent the lab results to our vet and she downloaded them for me. I only wish they had included a note that puppy lab values are slightly different from 2 year old golden lab values. He had two elevated values (can't remember) which got my attention, but it turns out they are typically elevated in growing puppies of his age. :doh: *It's things like this that happen that make the idea of a Morris study subforum here on GRF a good idea so we can discuss and reassure ourselves! *

One other matter- before first visits- make sure you talk with your breeder about the sire and dam's complete health histories, including histories of ear infections, urinary tract infections, skin allergies, etc. That form was in the veterinarian materials and I didn't see it until the exam. She gave it to me and said I have no clue. Neither did I. Fortunately Yogi's breeder was on FB at the time and I was able to get answers to those questions. I suggested to Morris that they give this to participants in advance if they want more accurate answers!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> *It's things like this that happen that make the idea of a Morris study subforum here on GRF a good idea so we can discuss and reassure ourselves! *


That is an EXCELLENT idea, as I would love to be able to have a place where we can discuss these things. Also, a sub-forum would draw continuous attention to the study.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

I think we need a forum challenge. I say we can get 50 dogs signed up by the end of the year. Anybody else want to help ????


----------



## ashleylp (Jul 23, 2011)

I signed up and Remy had his first exam recently. I am excited!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I just sent a message to Morris Animal Health asking them to make an exception concerning the microchip, and to accept dogs with tatoos as well. I really would like to participate.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

As someone who like like to participate but can't because, even though we know who Tayla's breeder is, we are not her original owners and the breeder won't respond to us so we can't participate I would love to see this thread continue going or one like it where everyone posts information that they find out going forward. I'm very interested in the health of our goldens and find this to be fascinating. We are trying on our own to eliminate so many environmental factors in Tayla's life that have a cancer component. Food, water, cleaning supplies, chemicals, etc.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Along the vein of cleaning supplies, I just recently discovered the amazing tool called a "steam cleaner". I can't believe how much easier it is to clean our floors, and the only chemical I use is a little vinegar when they get really dirty. How did I miss this magical invention for so long????


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

We now have a sticky in the Puppy forum: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/199130-golden-retriever-lifetime-study-details-information.html#post3083930

I also just created a Social Group listed on the end of this sticky- and when I figure out how I will add the Morris Animal Foundation participant poster to the profile photo for this group. 

If you are participating- please join the social group to share experiences. 

I have something else in mind regarding the study and will work on it over the weekend. 

Does anyone know how much it costs to be a Forum Sponsor? Perhaps Morris should become a sponsor of the forum and they could get much more visibility here!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a thread I started where participants in the study can post a photo of the dogs participating in the study: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/199218-post-your-dogs-enrolled-golden-retriever-lifetime-study-here.html#post3085586

If we keep on bumping this up and adding photos, perhaps the visual of all these wonderful dogs participating will motivate others to join!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Kenzie is enrolled and coming up on her second vet visit in October.
I want to reiterate what has been said about no extra costs to the owner.
If anything I feel that I actually benefit financially! I do pay for the exam (I would have her get an exam and pay for it regardless of if she was in the study) Plus, I get the results of the bloodwork that the study actually pays for, so that saves me $100 a year!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry is enrolled. Just waiting for our vet to do the same so we can do his first exam.


----------



## JeanieBeth (Jul 13, 2013)

You mentioned not storing food in plastic containers. How can I obtain the rest of the recommendations? I will talk to my vet about the study to see if he'll participate. Yes, we need to find answers and find a cure and hope for our golden kids! Thanks!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldengirls550 (Jun 12, 2008)

Jade has been enrolled for about a year now, and we are coming up on his second vet appointment in October. I am SO happy to support this study and the Morris Animal Foundation.

But OP is right: we need MORE Goldens!!!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

lhowemt said:


> Along the vein of cleaning supplies, I just recently discovered the amazing tool called a "steam cleaner". I can't believe how much easier it is to clean our floors, and the only chemical I use is a little vinegar when they get really dirty. How did I miss this magical invention for so long????


Can I use it on hardwood floors? They are finished and sealed, I've been eyeing that device for a while and just wasn't sure...


----------



## xoerika620xo (May 25, 2012)

i wish chester could be part of it but i dont know anything about his background. he was from a backyard breeder and she never gave me his parents akc information and when asked for it she never replies. 

our next golden who will come from a reputable breeder will be in this study.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*The lonnnnnng form!*

I had to wait until I got home because my job's computer blocks access to the Canine Lifetime Study's web site. It also will not work on my cell phone. I had to call someone about the permanent id, and she said to put yes for the microchip, which I did and said that she would make a note in my file about the tattoo. I have been filling the form out, but now, it is after 10:00 at night and I had to put it to rest. I stopped when I got to the Training and Behavior section. I have to go to work tomorrow, so I wont be able to finish the form until tomorrow night. I regret not doing this sooner, but when I tried to sign up last fall I think it was, it cancelled my application because I said I was not willing to microchip. My breeder, who is against microchiping (due to increased risk of cancer in her experience) is a prominent GRCA member and very active in PCGRC, my local club. She is an AKC Breeder of Merit. I asked my breeder about what she thought of the study and she was the one who suggested asking them to make an exception, which they do for tattooed dogs. If it were not for this thread, I would have given up on Mercy's participation in this study forever. I thank you Dana Runs for bringing it to our attention to try as we might to get our dogs in this study. :appl::thanks:


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

nolefan said:


> Can I use it on hardwood floors? They are finished and sealed, I've been eyeing that device for a while and just wasn't sure...


I'm not sure, but I think using it on "low" would be fine. It might also depend on what kind of shape your finish is in. We got a Bissel, I bet their website would have some info. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> I had to wait until I got home because my job's computer blocks access to the Canine Lifetime Study's web site. It also will not work on my cell phone. I had to call someone about the permanent id, and she said to put yes for the microchip, which I did and said that she would make a note in my file about the tattoo. I have been filling the form out, but now, it is after 10:00 at night and I had to put it to rest. I stopped when I got to the Training and Behavior section. I have to go to work tomorrow, so I wont be able to finish the form until tomorrow night. I regret not doing this sooner, but when I tried to sign up last fall I think it was, it cancelled my application because I said I was not willing to microchip. My breeder, who is against microchiping (due to increased risk of cancer in her experience) is a prominent GRCA member and very active in PCGRC, my local club. She is an AKC Breeder of Merit. I asked my breeder about what she thought of the study and she was the one who suggested asking them to make an exception, which they do for tattooed dogs. If it were not for this thread, I would have given up on Mercy's participation in this study forever. I thank you Dana Runs for bringing it to our attention to try as we might to get our dogs in this study. :appl::thanks:




Thanks for posting that about the tattoos!  good info


----------



## Meg0926 (May 24, 2013)

Hello! I'm new here. We just brought home our first golden a month ago. Our breeder gave us the info on this study and we plan to join. I'm really looking forward to being part of it! I mentioned it to the vet we saw at her last booster visit, and she seemed ok with it (though not terribly excited...). I showed her the pamphlet but didn't get into much detail with what was involved on her end. We go back in early August (Clover will be 14 weeks then), so I'll hopefully get more of a chance to discuss it with them and get the go ahead. Has anyone had a vet that wasn't supportive or willing to participate?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Meg0926 said:


> Hello! I'm new here. We just brought home our first golden a month ago. Our breeder gave us the info on this study and we plan to join. I'm really looking forward to being part of it! I mentioned it to the vet we saw at her last booster visit, and she seemed ok with it (though not terribly excited...). I showed her the pamphlet but didn't get into much detail with what was involved on her end. We go back in early August (Clover will be 14 weeks then), so I'll hopefully get more of a chance to discuss it with them and get the go ahead. Has anyone had a vet that wasn't supportive or willing to participate?


First, congrats and welcome to the forum! Second, that is wonderful you want to participate in this study. To answer your question, my vet actually mentioned it to me when I told her we were getting a puppy and not going the rescue route this time. She said- "you are going to participate, right?"! It was said as a sentence, not a question- in other words, I better be willing! So no, my vet was totally on board with it and they are encouraging all new GR owners to participate if they are eligible. 

Are you happy with this vet otherwise? If not, this might be the opportunity to find a new vet who might be more willing to help the cause. I'm not sure of your location, but perhaps some on the forum can help if you choose to make a switch.


----------



## Meg0926 (May 24, 2013)

Thanks!  
The vet I saw last was not the one we normally see... I think she is new to their practice. Overall, I would say we are moderately satisfied with the practice. We will see our usual vet at the next visit, so I'm anxious to hear his take on it. But if thry are not on board, I'm not at all opposed to finding a new vet.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Just a reminder- if your dog is enrolled in this worthwhile study, please post your dog's photo in this thread: http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-puppy-up-1-year/199218-post-your-dogs-enrolled-golden-retriever-lifetime-study-here.html#post3093722 These dogs deserve recognition for their contributions to the breed!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Meg0926;3091650 Has anyone had a vet that wasn't supportive or willing to participate?[/QUOTE said:


> We love our vet, but we are STILL waiting for him to complete his end of the study so Harry can have his first exam. I am going to continue nagging but we may be looking for a new vet soon who will participate.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I have thought & thought and I just cannot trust that the results will be honestly reported given a few of their sponsors, plus my lack of willingness for necropsy leaves me on the non-particpant side.

Hopefully the DNA my dogs have in various studies and banks will be useful though.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Still having problems getting my application in*

I finally finished my questionnaire, and I got to the part where I was supposed to select a vet to make an appointment. Can you believe there are only two participating vets in Northern Virginia? One in Fairfax, and one in Woodbridge. Then I made an attempt to invite my veterinarian, and the form kept telling me how her e-mail was incorrect, or that the e-mails did not match. I called and left a message. What gives here? I reach the end of my application, only to get stuck at the very last step required before submitting the form. *Sigh*


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

My vet and breeder both nixed this study. They don't think results obtained would be legit because of some of the vendors and the companies associated with the study.
My lawyer who also has goldies showed me their administrative expenses and the CEO's salary and that flew loads of red flags.
Hope I'm excused.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> My vet and breeder both nixed this study. They don't think results obtained would be legit because of some of the vendors and the companies associated with the study.
> My lawyer who also has goldies showed me their administrative expenses and the CEO's salary and that flew loads of red flags.
> Hope I'm excused.


You can do whatever you want, of course. You don't need to be excused.

Your post is interesting, though. Since I am an attorney, the first thing I keyed in on is what your attorney did. I'm wondering what motivated that, and if the information is public record. If it's not, it's an ethical violation. So, what is the CEO salary and what are the administrative expenses that alarmed you? Is this something you have a link to or can share with us? Because if it raises red flags it would be nice to know so the rest of us aren't victimized.

I'm wondering how the CEO's salary and their administrative expenses affects the legitimacy of the study (after all, we're not giving money to it, so I don't see how high salaries and expenses matters). I'm not sure what you mean by vendors "associated" with the study. Do you mean that they have contributed money to Morris Animal Foundation, like Blue Buffalo? And what information do you have that they are influencing the conclusions of this lifetime study?

Vague indictments that imply some sort of wrongoing, but offer absolutely nothing specific at all, are the kind of thing that drives me crazy. It gives zero helpful information, but implies hidden knowledge of illegitimacy and seems to characterize this study as akin to frackers "studying" the safety of fracking (like they have an agenda that will drive them to falsify scientific results for commercial advantage). At least, that's the impression I get from posts like yours. I'm left to wonder if you know some secret information that you're not sharing, or if you're just a suspicious sort with no factual basis to back up your implications.

My vet thinks it's awesome. The oncologist that treated Charlie and Chelsea when they died is super excited about the study. The Morris Animal Foundation people I hung out with at the GRCA Western Regional Specialty seemed genuinely and personally invested in finding causes and cures. They seemed like such good, honest, caring and dedicated scientists with no hidden agenda; not like they were on the take or interested in falsifying anything, but were excited about the opportunity to cure disease.

I'm sure it's possible I was duped, as were my vet and oncologist. And I'd hate to be someone foolishly advocating for a study that is phony. After all, I and my dog will be participating in this for a decade or longer. If this is just a front for some commercial or political agenda, I'd sure like to know about it, so I'm not a fool for the entire life of my dog. So, if you've got actual information that indicates this is not an honest study, please tell us. Tell me in PM if it's too sensitive to post publicly. Because I'm dedicating my dog to this for his entire life, and I don't want to be an unwitting participant in a lie. So please, if you know something, say what it is. And if you're right, I will pull my dog from this study immediately.

Thanks.


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

We are considering enrolling puppy Col in the future but it is on the back burner right now due to problems with Flem. We have some time since she is not even five months old.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> You can do whatever you want, of course. You don't need to be excused.
> 
> Your post is interesting, though. Since I am an attorney, the first thing I keyed in on is what your attorney did. I'm wondering what motivated that, and if the information is public record. If it's not, it's an ethical violation. So, what is the CEO salary and what are the administrative expenses that alarmed you? Is this something you have a link to or can share with us? Because if it raises red flags it would be nice to know so the rest of us aren't victimized.
> 
> ...


Every charity/foundation/etc. that relies on public donations and grants has to file IRS Form 990 which is a matter of public record. The purpose for donors to review where their contributions are being distributed. Hardly unethical. It's a federal law.
I just don't agree with the way their funds are distributed.
JMO and no underlying agenda.


----------



## Max's Dad (Apr 23, 2012)

I did a little research concerning the Morris Animal Foundation. There is a web site called Charity Navigator. Charity Navigator Rating - Morris Animal Foundation

That site gives the Morris Foundation a 4 star rating. That is the highest rating they offer. Also, Morris is the highest rated, at 64.56 out of 70 for similar type charities.

I was able to access their IRS Form 990 by becoming a member of the site. The CEO was paid $126,745 for 2012. One per cent of total expenses.

Whether anyone chooses to participate in a Morris Foundation Study is completely a personal choice. In my quick review of the information available on Charity Navigator, I do not see any red flags. Approximately 78% of revenue goes to program expenses. 

As far as corporate sponsors are concerned, it makes sense to me for companies like Petco and Blue Buffalo to support animal/pet health. The longer pets live, the more pet supplies and pet food will be needed, thus improving their profits. Win/Win situation. Pets and their owners benefit and so do the corporate sponsors.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Max's Dad said:


> As far as corporate sponsors are concerned, it makes sense to me for companies like Petco and Blue Buffalo to support animal/pet health. The longer pets live, the more pet supplies and pet food will be needed, thus improving their profits. Win/Win situation. Pets and their owners benefit and so do the corporate sponsors.


I'm leery of and do extra research on anything Petco supports. They are strong supporters of HSUS and have posted items from "I hate dog breeders" to their Facebook page. I'd say Petco very much has an agenda, and it's not one I support.

Not saying their support would effect the study, but it would cause me to look into it a lot more before offering my own support.


----------



## TheZ's (Jun 13, 2011)

As someone who has lost a Golden to cancer I have been following this thread with interest. I felt my response to the initial question of why a Golden owner would not be participating was interpreted as an objection to the study. My intent was only to answer the posited question.

After all the discussion I'm still unsure as to who is actually doing the lifetime study. From what I've read Morris Animal Foundation only _funds _research that is conducted by _others._ As someone who's done many years of due diligence I'm always a little skeptical when I see an entity make an assertion like "*We are the global leader in animal health science, and our funding helps more species in more places than any other organization in the world."

*Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of studies being conducted on the occurrence of cancer in Goldens and what sort of participants they are seeking?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I've looked into the study and may discuss with my other vet... but I do not believe I will be participating for various reasons. 

As far as my dogs are involved, I already do spend $100's per year on blood tests - these in addition to the 2 blood tests for Jacks' thyroid. I do strongly suggest that other dog owners do the same with their dogs - if they do not receive the individual analysis benefit from this study.

Keep in mind that whatever results come from studies - you still need to be proactive about your dogs right now, during their lives. Routine blood work does benefit your dog - particularly in early dx of serious conditions and diseases. My personal guilt is my first golden may have lived longer and more comfortably had his kidney condition been diagnosed earlier than N stage renal failure.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

The Morris Foundation for Animals has their annual "Gala of Hope" in October at the Ritz Carlton in Marina del Rey.
Sounds like a low budget event.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> The Morris Foundation for Animals has their annual "Gala of Hope" in October at the Ritz Carlton in Marina del Rey.
> Sounds like a low budget event.


Thank you! I didn't know about that, but I have now purchased two tickets. I just adore Betty White, and this looks like a fun event.  I don't know, but at $350-$5,000 per ticket, I think this probably qualifies as a fundraiser.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> The Morris Foundation for Animals has their annual "Gala of Hope" in October at the Ritz Carlton in Marina del Rey.
> Sounds like a low budget event.


You mean their fundraiser where the cheap seats are $350 a person
https://morrisaf.ejoinme.org/MyEven...ofHope/Registration/tabid/460822/Default.aspx

And the bidding starts at$1500 to win a date with Betty White
Morris Animal Foundation | Win a Date with America

I suspect the event pays for itself plus brings in a lot of money for the foundation. And wouldn't be surprised if the Ritz isn't even helping to sponser it (total guess on my part)

The people they are hoping to attract to an event like this also bring the media. Lets face it, a motel 8 isn't going to cut it!!!


----------



## wagntail (Jan 1, 2009)

I have 2 dogs in the study (littermates) that I bred and I include a letter in my puppy packets asking my buyers to consider participating in the study. Here is the letter for puppy buyers: http://www.grca.org/pdf/health/GRLifetimeStudyPuppyBuyers.pdf

I do know that several of my buyers had vets who were not interested in participating :>(((( and they didn't want to change vets just to be in the study and I also know that several were reluctant because of the time and financial commitment. I was reimbursed $150 for my 2 on their first vet exam but my vet spent 2-3 hours between the exam, specimen collection, and data entry and charged me $400. This was the first time for both of us and I know that MAF has also improved their procedures and we now know what to expect. I just completed the 2nd large survey and will schedule their 2nd annual exam and am sure it will go much quicker this time. 

I can't address why people are not signing up...Yes, they have to be less than 2 years at the start but if only one pup from every litter would participate, they would have the 3000 needed very quickly. Like you, I think this is an incredibly important study that will have a huge impact on the breed we all love.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

A few good resources are 

Golden Retriever Foundation GRFOUNDATION

Canine Health Events: Canine Health Events - Research

AKC Canine Health Foundation: 2013 Oak Grants

While not comprehensive, the above links all do research on the studies & fund research on our (donors) behalf. 



TheZ's said:


> As someone who has lost a Golden to cancer I have been following this thread with interest. I felt my response to the initial question of why a Golden owner would not be participating was interpreted as an objection to the study. My intent was only to answer the posited question.
> 
> After all the discussion I'm still unsure as to who is actually doing the lifetime study. From what I've read Morris Animal Foundation only _funds _research that is conducted by _others._ As someone who's done many years of due diligence I'm always a little skeptical when I see an entity make an assertion like "*We are the global leader in animal health science, and our funding helps more species in more places than any other organization in the world."
> 
> *Does anyone know of a comprehensive list of studies being conducted on the occurrence of cancer in Goldens and what sort of participants they are seeking?


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Jennifer1 said:


> And the bidding starts at$1500 to win a date with Betty White
> Morris Animal Foundation | Win a Date with America


And Betty White is another with HSUS ties. I have nothing against Betty White, but I have plenty against the HSUS.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> I've looked into the study and may discuss with my other vet... but I do not believe I will be participating for various reasons.
> 
> As far as my dogs are involved, I already do spend $100's per year on blood tests - these in addition to the 2 blood tests for Jacks' thyroid. I do strongly suggest that other dog owners do the same with their dogs - if they do not receive the individual analysis benefit from this study.


I received (through my vet) a full copy of all the bloodwork done on Yogi at his first visit. We do receive individual analysis from the study. It saved me about $175 in lab fees since I got blood,urine and fecal results.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> I received (through my vet) a full copy of all the bloodwork done on Yogi at his first visit. We do receive individual analysis from the study. It saved me about $175 in lab fees since I got blood,urine and fecal results.


That's why I need to talk to my other vet... because I want to know what this individual analysis means to my vet, as far as catching and treating any issues. 

If there is a personal benefit (for MY dogs, affecting THEIR lives), then I would be interested in participating with Bertie. Because these tests are what I do/will do anyway. 

If my vet doesn't personally receive information back from these tests that they can use, then no. I'm not interested in fluff. 

The regular vet that I've already spoken with - it sounds like they only draw the samples and send them off - while I pay full price. And then it's hands off. Any communication would be between me and the foundation. Which does not sound useful for my dogs.


----------



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Bentley was signed up when he was 3 months old but I dropped him from it. They didn't have it together yet and it was blunder after blunder for me and my Vet. Although my Vet was as excited as I was about it we discussed it and decided to pull out.
The woman told me that they were trying to get things running smoothly and I can enroll Bentley up until the age of 2 if I change my mind. 
The jury is still out. I'm watching closely.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> That's why I need to talk to my other vet... because I want to know what this individual analysis means to my vet, as far as catching and treating any issues.
> 
> If there is a personal benefit (for MY dogs, affecting THEIR lives), then I would be interested in participating with Bertie. Because these tests are what I do/will do anyway.
> 
> ...


I was confused when I first signed up as to who's responsible for payment.
This is my experience:
The study mails you a box with all of the vials, blood drawing supplies, sample collection tubes. Also in the box are pre-paid FedEx envelopes. The paperwork has a study specific cost code (your vet won't use their normal code). The company that does the tests (anatech?) will bill the study NOT your vet for the analysis they do. Your vet will receive the results of the bloodwork that they can share with you. I believe the vets are allowed to charge their time in reviewing/discussing with you the bloodwork-mine didn't charge me at all. I also believe your vet is allowed to charge you for their time in the paperwork, again mine did not. All I was charged for was the routine vet exam of about $50. They offer a reimbursement credit card of $75 or you can donate that back to the study. In my case, I paid the $50 exam fee but saved about $100 in bloodwork and got the results! For me, I come out financially ahead.

ETA: I believe the bloodwork is a routine blood panel and chemistry panel. It's the exact same info I get for my 13 year old lab every year


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

The financials are not the issue. It's how useful the results are from having my dog tested. If I do not receive the same results I get from current tests already run, then there is no benefit for my dogs that they do not currently receive. And it's all fluff.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

The results I got were the standard CBC as well as the chem panel (liver, kidneys, etc) I didn't see the usine/fecal but was told all was fine. I also didn't see the DNA test but assume it was 100% golden since she was excepted into the study!

In my case my clinic uses the same company to run the tests that the study uses (anatech), so the tests are identical to the ones I routinely run on my guys.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Did you get the results or did your vet? 

Did your vet get a chance to go over the results and compare to what they should be and/or your dog's previous results?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

My vet received the results the next day. They went over the results with me by phone (routine for them). This was Kenzie's first blood test so we didn't have anything previous to compare to, but everything was in the normal range except for something (Ca or P?) but that was to be expected for a puppy


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Muy interesante. 

I will discuss with my other vet to see if they tell me something different. If I get the same answer as with the other vet - then nope.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> That's why I need to talk to my other vet... because I want to know what this individual analysis means to my vet, as far as catching and treating any issues.
> 
> If there is a personal benefit (for MY dogs, affecting THEIR lives), then I would be interested in participating with Bertie. Because these tests are what I do/will do anyway.
> 
> ...


That regular vet probably doesn't understand the study then. The results go up on the veterinarian portal almost immediately. Our vet emailed me with a copy of everything. The blood was a full panel by Antech and also included heartworm status. I need to pull it to see if that also included tick borne disease status (as in snap test), but it was a full panel, just like what our vet gets for a normal lab test- nothing different at all. Your vet may charge you for the visit, but Morris sends a debit card for $75 which might cover the charge and then some or most of the charge.

****************
There will always be naysayers and doubters with any study like this. It comes with the territory. I'm just happy we are participating. If it turns out we were bamboozled, well at least we saved $$ with our lab fees over the course of the study!

Oh, and I don't consider $126,000 annual salary to be out of line!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> My vet received the results the next day. They went over the results with me by phone (routine for them). This was Kenzie's first blood test so we didn't have anything previous to compare to, but everything was in the normal range except for something (Ca or P?) but that was to be expected for a puppy


Same here including the same elevations, with the same explanation that those levels are expected for growing puppies. 

This is why a subforum for the study participants would have been nice so those of us who've done this with young puppies could let others getting their results about this.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> That regular vet probably doesn't understand the study then. The results go up on the veterinarian portal almost immediately. Our vet emailed me with a copy of everything. The blood was a full panel by IDEXX and also included heartworm status. I need to pull it to see if that also included tick borne disease status (as in snap test), but it was a full panel, just like what our vet gets for a normal lab test- nothing different at all. Your vet may charge you for the visit, but Morris sends a debit card for $75 which might cover the charge and then some or most of the charge.


$75 would not cover all of that with either of my vets. There are various tests that I take care of with my guys every year - $95 is just the blood panel. $45 is the visit alone.  

If it is basically the same thing as me paying for a blood test every year for my little one and sharing the results with the foundation. I'm fine with that. I can do that. 

If this is the same as some studies that we have participated in the past, then... no. To put it nicely.

Bertie will not be due for any blood tests, fecal tests, urinalysis tests, etc until mid next year anyway (he has had all of his done as well as Jacks), so I probably will talk to my vet then.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I was confused when I first signed up as to who's responsible for payment.
> This is my experience:
> The study mails you a box with all of the vials, blood drawing supplies, sample collection tubes. Also in the box are pre-paid FedEx envelopes. The paperwork has a study specific cost code (your vet won't use their normal code). The company that does the tests (anatech?) will bill the study NOT your vet for the analysis they do. Your vet will receive the results of the bloodwork that they can share with you. I believe the vets are allowed to charge their time in reviewing/discussing with you the bloodwork-mine didn't charge me at all. I also believe your vet is allowed to charge you for their time in the paperwork, again mine did not. All I was charged for was the routine vet exam of about $50. They offer a reimbursement credit card of $75 or you can donate that back to the study. In my case, I paid the $50 exam fee but saved about $100 in bloodwork and got the results! For me, I come out financially ahead.
> 
> ETA: I believe the bloodwork is a routine blood panel and chemistry panel. It's the exact same info I get for my 13 year old lab every year


Mine included a full urinalysis and a fecal. The clinic didn't input it into their records initially since it didn't come through their normal channels but throught the veterinarian study portal, and when I booked Yogi for a grooming before his photo shoot they said I'd need a fecal exam. I quickly pulled it up and sent them a copy by email and they noted all the results and updated their calendar for his to-do's! It saved us money as well, even though I also donated the reimbursement back to the study. I believe our exam took over an hour and they allocated that time so we wouldn't keep other patients waiting. Normal office visits at that clinic are scheduled in 30 minute time slots.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> $75 would not cover all of that with either of my vets. There are various tests that I take care of with my guys every year - $95 is just the blood panel.
> 
> If it is basically the same thing as me paying for a blood test every year for my little one and sharing the results with the foundation. I'm fine with that. I can do that.
> 
> If this is the same as some studies that we have participated in the past, then... no. To put it nicely.


When I get a chance tomorrow I'll pull up our results, white out the private information and post it here so you can see what comes back. It's the exact same as a wellness panel we do on all our dogs twice a year- exactly the same. Our clinic charges about $100 for a full wellness panel, which includes a full blood panel, HW, urinalysis, fecal. We pay extra for a special thyroid panel for Toby, but the Morris one was the typical one performed,nothing detailed. Recently the clinic went to a different protocol for wellness panels and the HW portion also includes snap tests for the most common TBDs - lyme, and a couple of others. I'm not sure the Morris test included those snap tests, other than the HW test.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> $75 would not cover all of that with either of my vets. There are various tests that I take care of with my guys every year - $95 is just the blood panel. $45 is the visit alone.
> 
> If it is basically the same thing as me paying for a blood test every year for my little one and sharing the results with the foundation. I'm fine with that. I can do that.
> 
> ...


I don't know if I'm understanding you or you are misunderstanding us, but you do not pay for the blood tests. The vet won't even need to use any of their own supplies-everything is provided in the box they send you. 
All I paid was the $50 exam fee-which we all do anyways. Everything else was covered by the study, but I got the benefit of my vet (and therefore me) getting all of the results


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Thanks Anne. It probably would be helpful to people. 

@Jennifer - I already spoke with my one vet (as I said above) and yes, you DO pay for everything. At least there. Everything would be between $100-230 for all the tests to be done. If you did not pay out of pocket, there would be no need for the foundation to reimburse you, right?

Like I said, I won't really do anything until next summer when the next round of blood tests are done. And we may know more then about the specs of this study. Maybe some vets will participate in a more equal fashion as well. It may be no charge to the customer then - who knows. Or they may have all the dogs they need and not need Bertle's schtuff.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> That's why I need to talk to my other vet... because I want to know what this individual analysis means to my vet, as far as catching and treating any issues.
> 
> If there is a personal benefit (for MY dogs, affecting THEIR lives), then I would be interested in participating with Bertie. Because these tests are what I do/will do anyway.
> 
> ...


I haven't read ahead to see if anyone else answered you, but I'll tell you my experience. They tell my vet ther results, my vet gives them to me. "Paying full price" doesn't make any sense to me, because your vet isn't doing any of the tests, so you shouldn't have to pay for them. I didn't. The vet took blood, urine, stool -- all stuff they do in a regular office visit -- but did not test them. The testing is where the cost is, not the collection. My vet charges an office visit, nothing more. They also collect hair and nail samples. That's it. Then they put the samples in containers and send them off. No tests, no cost.

Let me reiterate, because your vet either doesn't understand or is ripping you off: you do NOT pay for ANY of the tests. None. Your vet performs NONE of the tests. Your vet uses NONE of his/her own supplies. The study pays for everything except your vet's time, and most of them seem to just charge an office visit or extended visit.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is where I'm confused here...

What are you reimbursed for if there is no cost to you?


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> Thanks Anne. It probably would be helpful to people.
> 
> @Jennifer - I already spoke with my one vet (as I said above) and yes, you DO pay for everything. At least there. Everything would be between $100-230 for all the tests to be done.
> 
> Like I said, I won't really do anything until next summer when the next round of blood tests are done. And we may know more then about the specs of this study. Maybe some vets will participate in a more equal fashion as well. It may be no charge to the customer then - who knows. Or they may have all the dogs they need and not need Bertle's schtuff.


Then either they don't understand the study or they are cheating you because THEY are not being charged! The study sends everything needed to collect samples and a billing code to submit to the testing company. The company bills the study for all of the tests, not your vet.

Like I said, I was unclear as were the people at my vets about who pays for what. When I was there the billing person said that they wouldn't charge me that day but if the clinic was charged then I would be charged. I asked the next time I went and no, they were never charged


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

What is the $75 reimbursing you for though?

Is that just to reimburse you for the office visit? 

*** I wouldn't be surprised if the vet I asked had no information on the study and just gave me the set response. I wouldn't immediately assume they are trying to scam people.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> This is where I'm confused here...
> 
> What are you reimbursed for if there is no cost to you?


You pay for the exam fee. No tests, just checking heart, lungs, bumps, etc... At my clinic that is $50. 

They are allowed to charge you for any additional time such as reviewing results, filling out the forms, etc. My vet did not charge me for that sort of stuff.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh and for Kenzie's first visit I actually paid to get her knocked out as she was too wiggly to get the blood- hopefully that was a one time expense!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Megora said:


> What is the $75 reimbursing you for though?
> 
> Is that just to reimburse you for the office visit?
> 
> *** I wouldn't be surprised if the vet I asked had no information on the study and just gave me the set response. I wouldn't immediately assume they are trying to scam people.


Yes, for the office visit.

I actually make money on this study. My office visit is only $45, and they pay me $75. Plus, I don't have to pay for tests I'd normally have done and have to pay for. So, all in all, I actually save money and make a few extra bucks (which I give to my vet).


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> *** I wouldn't be surprised if the vet I asked had no information on the study and just gave me the set response. I wouldn't immediately assume they are trying to scam people.


I 100% agree with this. I thought it was confusing the way they word that part of the information.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Interesting. I'll be curious enough to ask next year. Probably.  

If I get the same answer I did, it will not be worth it.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

They need to make this as tempting as possible to get people to participate.
Some people will do this for altruistic reasons but many people wouldn't participate if it was more costly or inconvenient to themselves.

I'll admit it, the thought of free blood tests was a big draw for me!


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> Interesting. I'll be curious enough to ask next year. Probably.
> 
> If I get the same answer I did, it will not be worth it.


If you get the same answer I'd be curious as to why they are charging you?


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Jennifer1 said:


> They need to make this as tempting as possible to get people to participate.
> Some people will do this for altruistic reasons but many people wouldn't participate if it was more costly or inconvenient to themselves.


What should happen is they need to talk to veterinarians about this being available. That's all. 

If my vet told me that this was available and would be the same blood test I was already paying for, with results shared with a third party - it would have been different. They did not have that information or who knows what (see below from the study link - that seems to spell out that you pay for the tests). So that's that until next June or July.

And people who have older dogs should be paying for the same tests for those dogs. It is actually MORE important that you should be doing so than with puppies. Not just w/regards to cancer.



> If my dog is accepted into the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study, will I receive compensation?
> 
> Yes. The owner is responsible for all costs associated with the examination, sample collection and laboratory test results. *Morris Animal Foundation will reimburse the owner up to $75 per year toward these costs. Owners may choose to donate this money back to the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study to help support the cost of the study.*
> 
> ...


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Got application through. In pending status.*

Okay, I decided to give it another try. This time the veterinarian invitation went through. I am now in a pending status. I pray Dr. Learman decides to participate. I just switched to her last week as a matter of fact from Dr. Marron, my previous vet. Dr. Learman seems like the kind of vet that would surely approve of this. I'm surprised she's not already involved with the study. What if she doesn't accept? I really hope she does. I will keep you posted.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe thy are trying to get the word out. It has been written up in some journals.
I know they have been getting the word out to the showing circles. When I went to see my breeder at a show I brought some pamphlets with me and they had all already seen the pamphlets-they were passed out at a breed specialty show.

This isn't you sharing the bloodwork with a third party. It's the study doing the bloodwork and sharing the results with your vet.

I am in complete agreement with you on older dogs getting the tests done. My 13 year old gets bloodwork done at least once a year-usually twice a year if we go in for something other than routine checkup.
I most likely wouldn't be doing annual bloodwork on Kenzie until she was 5 or 6 if it wasn't for the study. My vets protocol is every other year to every 3 years for young animals.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

MercyMom said:


> Okay, I decided to give it another try. This time the veterinarian invitation went through. I am now in a pending status. I pray Dr. Learman decides to participate. I just switched to her last week as a matter of fact from Dr. Marron, my previous vet. Dr. Learman seems like the kind of vet that would surely approve of this. I'm surprised she's not already involved with the study. What if she doesn't accept? I really hope she does. I will keep you posted.


My vet chose to be listed as not public. She will do it for existing clients but didn't want people coming to them just for the study stuff


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

> This isn't you sharing the bloodwork with a third party. It's the study doing the bloodwork and sharing the results with your vet.


How I read the information off the website (just now), and I'm sure my vet read it the same way... they are sending the samples to the lab and getting the results back. And then they have to send the results to the foundation. So sharing with a 3rd party.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

> If my dog is accepted into the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study, will I receive compensation?
> 
> Yes. The owner is responsible for all costs associated with the examination, sample collection and laboratory test results. Morris Animal Foundation will reimburse the owner up to $75 per year toward these costs. Owners may choose to donate this money back to the Golden Retriever Lifetime Study to help support the cost of the study.
> 
> ...


That's exactly where I was confussed. Based on my experience it would be more accurate to say that you can be charged for their time in collecting the sample and getting it ready for mailing and reviewing the results and discussing the results with you.

All they do is collect the results with the supplies given in the box. And them use the envelopes in the box to mail it to the testing company. The study actually "owns" the tests and results but shares the results with you.
It does take time for the vet to participate but not supplies or testing. They can charge you for their additional time. Mine did not.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> How I read the information off the website (just now), and I'm sure my vet read it the same way... they are sending the samples to the lab and getting the results back. And then they have to send the results to the foundation. So sharing with a 3rd party.


It is confusing and should be better worded.
Dallasgold referred to a portal where they uploaded the test results. Kenzie had her first exam almost a year ago and not all of that was up and running yet. In my case, the company that did the testing faxed the results to both the study and to my vet. My vet didn't need to do anything to get the results to the study


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Maybe it will be better managed and sorted out in a year.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> Maybe it will be better managed and sorted out in a year.


I suspect it will be.
I've been involved in getting these types of studies up and running and can tell you there are a lot of growing pains and unforeseen issues that come up in the early phases. I believe the study has only been officially enrolling dogs for just over 1 year now. A study of this magnitude is often a learn as you go process.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Megora said:


> If this is the same as some studies that we have participated in the past, then... no. To put it nicely.


Would you elaborate on this statement a bit? I am new to all of this, and have heard that this study is unlike any other. Your statement sounds to me like you've participated in studies and had bad experiences. Is this correct? If so, please tell us more. I'm more than happy to provide what the study is asking for, even if we/I don't benefit from it and I'm willing to pay to help. In the name of Hazel and Halley, someone needs to contribute for them to learn anything. $125k doesn't seem out of line to me at all, and 78% I think is pretty good. What don't we know?



Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

lhowemt said:


> Would you elaborate on this statement a bit? I am new to all of this, and have heard that this study is unlike any other. Your statement sounds to me like you've participated in studies and had bad experiences. Is this correct? If so, please tell us more. I'm more than happy to provide what the study is asking for, even if we/I don't benefit from it and I'm willing to pay to help. In the name of Hazel and Halley, someone needs to contribute for them to learn anything. $125k doesn't seem out of line to me at all, and 78% I think is pretty good. What don't we know?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I wouldn't say bad experiences.... just simply studies that went absolutely nowhere based on the findings either not supporting what they wanted or the funding running out. And all of this, primarily with people paying out of pocket for tests and so forth with the hopes that they would be getting answers and results.

I don't get hyped up about studies anymore. :wave:


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> I wouldn't say bad experiences.... just simply studies that went absolutely nowhere based on the findings either not supporting what they wanted or the funding running out. And all of this, primarily with people paying out of pocket for tests and so forth with the hopes that they would be getting answers and results.
> 
> I don't get hyped up about studies anymore. :wave:


Would you please provide a link to those studies that went nowhere or at least the names so I can research them? Thank you.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a lab report, by Antech (I was wrong when I mentioned IDEXX) and as you can see it covers blood, thyroid, urine and fecal. I've redacted all of Yogi's values simply because that's not the important issue here, it's the fact that I got the lab results and it's a standard regular wellness panel, which I pay in the $100 range for normally at our clinic, in addition to the exam fees. My clinic charged me for the exam fee and handling fees for the labs, but not for the actual labs. That is paid for by Morris Animal Foundation, as you can see the report lists Morris as the account holder.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Jennifer1 said:


> My vet chose to be listed as not public. She will do it for existing clients but didn't want people coming to them just for the study stuff


Okay cool. Dr. Learman is an awesome vet. I really like her. I hope she's participating.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Mercy Mom, our vet actually suggested we participate when she learned we were bringing a puppy home, but if I were you I would contact your vet to let her know you want her to go through this journey with you. Since you are/will be a regular client now she should not have a problem with doing it. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## teq3 (Sep 2, 2012)

nolefan said:


> Can I use it on hardwood floors? They are finished and sealed, I've been eyeing that device for a while and just wasn't sure...


Yes, but make sure it is a good one that has steam hot enough it evaporates quickly. Research them ~ mine is a Reliable... great steamer BUT not a great company to service it. Last time it was in the shop for 6 months!!! So I would not recommend it.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

There are a number of participating vets in my area that I could have gone to, but I went to my own.

I just went to my own and asked her if she would participate. She checked it out and thankfully said she would be happy to. My vet is a good sort, who truly loves what she does. So, when I went to her and took the time to explain it (and she knew I had just lost a Golden to cancer), she was sympathetic enough to check out the study, and she liked what she found. I think what did the trick was that she knew how important the cancer issue was to me, and I approached her in an enthusiastic way.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> Would you please provide a link to those studies that went nowhere or at least the names so I can research them? Thank you.


Those would be people studies - specifically w/regards to epilepsy. 

I don't have links, as these presented to my family directly by my oldest brother's doctor - and this was a number of years ago (when my brother almost died and had to live at the hospital for a long time - he had a condition similar to leukemia). Briefly though - these studies concerned genetics, epilepsy, vaccinations, etc... My family participated in a big one and paid money directly out of pocket. At the time, we were all gung-ho about getting answers that would help our future decisions and/or would be helpful to our family. Nothing came of it. 

I can't say we felt bamboozled, but it did somewhat make us realistic about some things.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> Those would be people studies - specifically w/regards to epilepsy.
> 
> I don't have links, as these presented to my family directly by my oldest brother's doctor - and this was a number of years ago (when my brother almost died and had to live at the hospital for a long time - he had a condition similar to leukemia). Briefly though - these studies concerned genetics, epilepsy, vaccinations, etc... My family participated in a big one and paid money directly out of pocket. At the time, we were all gung-ho about getting answers that would help our future decisions and/or would be helpful to our family. Nothing came of it.
> 
> I can't say we felt bamboozled, but it did somewhat make us realistic about some things.


So this has nothing to do with canine health studies, and particularly with golden retrievers, which your post implied. Thank you for that clarification.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Dallas Gold said:


> So this has nothing to do with canine health studies, and particularly with golden retrievers, which your post implied. Thank you for that clarification.


I'm sorry I was not clear, Anne. 

Regardless of what you thought my intentions were (and based on other posts in other threads, I get the idea that people assume I'm all bared teeth or something), I was not trying to intimate that we participated in previous studies of this nature. I thought that was clear in what I said, but obviously not. 

Please try to understand that I approached this thread in good intentions. I did not intend to make you or others defensive about the decisions that you have made with your dogs. For the sake of communication and discussion, I posted what I did last night. This included the information I was given by my vet, as well as my intention to look into this next year with our other vet. And I hope you and others see that I have only been honest and direct as possible. I do not like lying, so you can expect I will never lie on these threads or purposefully give false impressions or information. I try to be as honest as I expect everyone else to be. 

I detected some antagonism in your comment, so I felt this has to be stated.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

DanaRuns said:


> There are a number of participating vets in my area that I could have gone to, but I went to my own.
> 
> I just went to my own and asked her if she would participate. She checked it out and thankfully said she would be happy to. My vet is a good sort, who truly loves what she does. So, when I went to her and took the time to explain it (and she knew I had just lost a Golden to cancer), she was sympathetic enough to check out the study, and she liked what she found. I think what did the trick was that she knew how important the cancer issue was to me, and I approached her in an enthusiastic way.


That's exactly how I approached it


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

Megora said:


> Those would be people studies - specifically w/regards to epilepsy.
> 
> I don't have links, as these presented to my family directly by my oldest brother's doctor - and this was a number of years ago (when my brother almost died and had to live at the hospital for a long time - he had a condition similar to leukemia). Briefly though - these studies concerned genetics, epilepsy, vaccinations, etc... My family participated in a big one and paid money directly out of pocket. At the time, we were all gung-ho about getting answers that would help our future decisions and/or would be helpful to our family. Nothing came of it.
> 
> I can't say we felt bamboozled, but it did somewhat make us realistic about some things.


I'm sorry that was your experience.

It's possible that at the end of this study they won't be able to make any direct ties with diet/environment to cancer. Unfortunately in science a negative result is still considered a valid result.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here is a thread that talks about the importance of Cancer Studies/research because dogs get some of the same cancers as humans. Studies/research can benefit both.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-get-cancer-like-people-hold-clues-cures.html


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Good point Carolina Mom- these canine studies may actually help the human race as well! That's another good incentive for people to sign up and participate if their dogs are eligible!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Here's more info about a Cancer Research study that benefits both dogs and humans.


http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...vers/122646-new-cancer-study-dogs-humans.html


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

One thing I am really curious about is the role plastics play. Angiosarcoma is the human form of hermangiosarcoma, from what I've read. It is rare and associated with high exposure to vinyl. We have so much more exposure to polymerized vinyl, even water lines are made of a type of it, that plastic use concerns me more and more. Now the chemical experts will tell us how that isn't comparable, but I'm well aware of the utter lack of safety testing of chemical exposure and how things err on the assumption of safety. We are trying to reduce our exposure to plastic, not giving the dogs new hard plastic toys, and other things. We're not going bonkers anti-plastic but with each thing we do we try to include less plastic, especially associated with ingestion.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

lhowemt said:


> One thing I am really curious about is the role plastics play. Angiosarcoma is the human form of hermangiosarcoma, from what I've read. It is rare and associated with high exposure to vinyl. We have so much more exposure to polymerized vinyl, even water lines are made of a type of it, that plastic use concerns me more and more. Now the chemical experts will tell us how that isn't comparable, but I'm well aware of the utter lack of safety testing of chemical exposure and how things err on the assumption of safety. We are trying to reduce our exposure to plastic, not giving the dogs new hard plastic toys, and other things. We're not going bonkers anti-plastic but with each thing we do we try to include less plastic, especially associated with ingestion.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


We share that concern and is one of the reasons why we don't feed in plastic dishes. There is so much to learn about these things.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

I found out that Dr. Learman is registered with the program. I am still waiting to hear back about her seeing me in early August. I had gotten an incomplete application alert in my e-mail.  I hope to be able to enter a date really soon.:crossfing


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> We share that concern and is one of the reasons why we don't feed in plastic dishes. There is so much to learn about these things.


We had a chocolate lab who lost hair on her snout as a pup about 6 months. The vet thought it was mange, and we treated her accordingly. One day we went in for her treatment and had a different vet. She could find no bugs and was sure that wasn't it. She asked what we feed her in and it was plastic dishes. We switched to metal after that, even for our storage bin. Gladys ate way too fast and I always liked the idea of the slow feed bowls, but they were plastic. Instead we pit a rock in her bowl and that did the trick. Eating around it slowed her down just enough! We still have her rock, she was such a wonderful dog.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Finally scheduled appointment, barely.*

I had to cheat a little bit, but I am scheduled. Since I was scheduled on August 8th to see the othalmologist, I wanted to use this day to take Mercy in for her initial exam. I was playing phone tag with the vet tech for the last 3 days. Since I know the study requires 10 days notice for the appointment, I put in an appointment date for August 8 yesterday morning. The vet tech did not get back to me yesterday. I kept trying the veterinarian's office back. I was in class all day yesterday, so I hardly had any time for internet or phone use. During my break, I called the receptionist and scheduled for the 8th. This morning, the Vet Tech called me back and said that my appointment would have to be changed to the 7th since Dr. Learman is not in on the 8th. When I tried to officially change my appointment date to August 7th according to the Canine Lifetime Study, it wouldn't let me, since it was an earlier day. :I will have to call them Monday and have them manually change it. I called the othomologist to change my appointment also, but I will need to drive 30 miles away to their other location. It seems like you have to scale walls to get into the study by the skin of your teeth!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay, MercyMom!


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

People think this will cost them a lot of money, and it doesn't, at least it hasn't cost me anything. They reimburse $75 for the annual exam, which actually only cost me $45. The reimbursement thing never seems quite real until you get the card in the mail. They pay you on a debit card.

Well, here is what the debit card looks like (numbers hidden).










See? They really do send you money for participating in the study!

There are some limitations. You can't use it in an ATM, for instance. And you can't just let the balance sit on the card forever without incurring maintenance feels. But they do pay, and it is real money.

So if you're not in this study because you're worried it will cost too much, never fear!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

For anyone trying to join and having trouble, be aware of this:



> Please note: We are having difficulties with Mozilla Firefox and Apple Safari operating our website properly. We recommend you use Google Chrome or Microsoft Internet Explorer to run the www.CanineLifetimeHealth.org website.


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Harry is scheduled for his first appointment. A box was delivered here today that we have to take to the vet. Our vet still hasn't registered but the front desk told me to make the appointment and bring the box and Harry in. They feel sure the vet will participate. So Harry will go in on August 27. The challenge now is how to keep Harry's mind off his stomach that day since his appointment isn't until late morning and I just read he can't eat anything for 12 hours before the visit.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Davidrob2 said:


> Harry is scheduled for his first appointment. A box was delivered here today that we have to take to the vet. Our vet still hasn't registered but the front desk told me to make the appointment and bring the box and Harry in. They feel sure the vet will participate. So Harry will go in on August 27. The challenge now is how to keep Harry's mind off his stomach that day since his appointment isn't until late morning and I just read he can't eat anything for 12 hours before the visit.


The fasting is the hardest part! I made sure to get Yogi an 8 a.m. appt for that reason. On the day I snuck my breakfast! 

Ask your vet's office if you can open the box and view the veterinarian questions. There is a ton of stuff about the sire and dam's health history and it would be better to discuss this with Harry's breeder in advance! I ended up messaging Yogi's breeder at the appt because I had no clue if either parent had ever had an ear infection or a UTI! 

The purpose for taking it to the vet in advance is so they can prepare in advance- but in practicality they open it at the appt and spend time trying to figure out what to do! So much for advance prep!


Oh, and make a copy of the lump and bump map- it's fantastic as it's bigger than the tiny ones the vet uses and it's a Golden model!

Also join our social group and feel free to post Harry's photo in the participant photo thread when he participates! 

Thank you for participating too!


----------



## Davidrob2 (Dec 10, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> The fasting is the hardest part! I made sure to get Yogi an 8 a.m. appt for that reason. On the day I snuck my breakfast!
> 
> Ask your vet's office if you can open the box and view the veterinarian questions. There is a ton of stuff about the sire and dam's health history and it would be better to discuss this with Harry's breeder in advance! I ended up messaging Yogi's breeder at the appt because I had no clue if either parent had ever had an ear infection or a UTI!
> 
> ...


Thanks for the heads up. I tried to get a early morning appointment but this was the earliest available with the vet I like. I am one of those people who won't even rip the tags off pillows (it SAYS under penalty of law :uhoh so I probably wouldn't have opened the box without someone telling me it was OK!


----------



## Beanie (Mar 18, 2010)

I just finally worked my way through the many questions and have got the vet to do her part and now I am off to make the appointment. Thanks to the OP who gave me the swift kick I needed to get this done.


----------



## wagntail (Jan 1, 2009)

I have just completed the 2nd year survey and we have our 2nd vet appointment scheduled already for September for the 2 Goldens that I have in the study. Boxes have arrived and will take them to my vet closer to the appointment date. They continue to improve some of the process making it easier for everyone. Since I show my dogs, hardest part will be letting their nails grow long so they can take appropriate samples. The coat samples they cut from the inside of their thighs and couldn't be seen.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Now, all I gotta do is figure out how to collect urine from Mercy.:uhoh: I am thinking of putting the cup under her as soon as she squats in the morning when I let her outside to pee. I hope I collect enough that way. I also hope she has a poopie in the morning.


----------



## lhowemt (Jun 28, 2013)

We've used little flat plastic containers, that are easy to slip under them. Like a short sour cream container. Or a short tupperware/plastic container.


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Jordan goes in Thursday for her 2nd year visit. It's not until 11:00, so I will have a hungry little girl on my hands.


----------



## Devon (Nov 29, 2009)

I really, really wanted to do this, seeing as how my first golden died of stomach cancer.

But I couldn't sign Bailey up. He was too old (at 3) when I first heard about the study. Honestly, I was quite disappointed that I couldn't sign him up for it!


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, so a vet tech called me yesterday saying that there was a questionnaire that needed to be filled out about the sire and dam like for the dog being studied. I gave them my breeder's phone number. Then this evening another vet tech calls me to tell me the form still needed to be filled out. She said that the study demanded the answers the same day that Mercy is examined. I asked her to forward the questions to me so I could forward them to the breeder. I gave her my e-mail address. I never got the questions. *sigh* I decided to send my breeder an e-mail to give her a heads up so she could get the information ready on Mercy's parents. 
Anyway, I brought Mercy in for the night early with water. I will be on her tail tomorrow morning literally to collect the urine and stool samples. Crossing fingers that I will be able to collect the samples.:crossfing


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

I didn't have answers to all those questions. It didn't seem to be a problem.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I also didn't have the answers at the time if the exam. I got them a week later and emailed the results to the study. At the time of the exam, we just put "unknown"

Basically it's questions like has dam ever had ear infection, eye infection , cancer, etc... Just ask your breeder for anything/everything the parents had or were treated for


----------



## caroline162 (Jun 11, 2013)

I would have loved to sign Sammy up, but I have no pedigree on him


----------



## jägers_mom_jypsy&sunni2 (Jul 26, 2013)

Im thinking about it with sunni I have her pedigree and shes only 12 weeks old I just worry that it may become a burden on my family to do as I have a terminal illness and im in and out of hospitals and so much and on ivs that I am weak alot of times. With her tummy issues and training im exhausted I know this is yearly so were really talking it out and were going to talk to our vet. We dont have very much info on her mom and dad we have their numbers from akc but that s it the breeder was shady come to find out and changed his number so I cant call them for the info. Just really talking it out.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Okay, everything's cool now. One of the vet techs called my breeder yesterday and got the information they needed. Plus I now have fresh pee and poo! I am going to be leaving for the vet with Mercy in just a few minutes.


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

*Had exam, now waiting for results*

Yesterday, I took Mercy in for her initial exam. They had me wait in the examination room while they examined her. Mercy did very well. Dr. Learman still tells me what an awesome dog Mercy is. Now I am waiting to hear back from the study to see if I am in.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I just filled out my year 2 questionnaire.
Now I just need to call and get the appointment all set up. She's due for her DHPP in 2 weeks and rabies mid September. I'll see if I can push rabies into the early October and move up the trial exam by a few weeks and get it all at once. I prefer to space out vaccines but getting 2 trips to the ve instead of 3 will be worthwhile!


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Jennifer1 said:


> I just filled out my year 2 questionnaire.
> Now I just need to call and get the appointment all set up. She's due for her DHPP in 2 weeks and rabies mid September. I'll see if I can push rabies into the early October and move up the trial exam by a few weeks and get it all at once. I prefer to space out vaccines but getting 2 trips to the ve instead of 3 will be worthwhile!


FYI on the rabies- in some states if you miss the "deadline" (1 year or 3 years, depending on your state), you've got to start over with the one year, then the 3 year one. Plus if your dog is involved in any dog bite situation and the rabies isn't current some jurisdictions have the right to euthanize the dog to test for rabies. Harsh? You bet, but some states do take rabies very seriously. 

I hope you can work it all out for fewer visits!


----------



## texy85 (May 11, 2012)

I really, REALLY wish this was available for Canadians. I know my vet would probably be more than willing to participate as she also breeds golden retrievers.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I can't participate either. Alaska and Hawaii are excluded also. Darn!


----------



## gretzky (Dec 1, 2012)

We participated in the first appointment today. We had a wonderful experience with the study coordinators, they're very responsive. 

One note on the cost though ... While I'm glad for those folks who didn't get charged for the visit that is not always the case. Here in MD the participating vet charged us $400 plus $70 for the microchip implant & registration. That did include a catheter because our poor boy was quite stressed over the urine collection. 

So if anyone has cost concerns, please ask the veterinarian before dropping off your fur-kid. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## MercyMom (Dec 19, 2011)

Mercy's finally been officially accepted in the Canine Lifetime Study!:greenboun:banana::woot2:


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Yay! Mercy will help all dogs in the future! How cool is that?


----------



## wagntail (Jan 1, 2009)

I leave in a few minutes for Derby and Beamer's 2nd annual vet exam. Glad I got the first morning appointment as they had to miss their breakfast (fasting bloodwork required) and weren't happy at all :>)))). Also haven't trimmed nails for over a month so hope they are long enough to get the samples needed. Last time I was showing Derby in conformation and they were really short. Found out recently that a 3rd littermate is in the study so we have 3 of the 7 pups from that breeding who are contributing!


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Where can I find a brochure online?


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

msc said:


> Where can I find a brochure online?


Here ya go!

http://www.morrisanimalfoundation.org/Golden/golden-retreiver-lifetime-study-brochure.pdf


----------



## msc (Nov 3, 2008)

Thank You!


----------



## Thalie (Jan 20, 2008)

Col had her initial appointment today. 

It was not as smooth as I would have hoped for - no fault on the study people part, our vet got a bit overwhelmed by the whole thing and was not as prepared as I hoped - but it is done and she is not worse for the wear, just really tired and missing some hair at the throat. It was a first for me and a first for him, I am sure next year's appointment will go better because we all know now what is involved.

Cost-wise, we were charged $88.00 dollars all told (he really did not want us to be out of pocket a lot for this) and when you realize how much work is involved into just getting the blood sample, it is really cheap, especially if you consider that we will get $75.00 back from the Foundation.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Thank you! I didn't know about that, but I have now purchased two tickets. I just adore Betty White, and this looks like a fun event.  I don't know, but at $350-$5,000 per ticket, I think this probably qualifies as a fundraiser.


 Just wondering. You never posted about this event. How did it go? Any pics of Betty? Be interested to hear about the turnout and amount raised.


----------



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

Tennyson said:


> Just wondering. You never posted about this event. How did it go? Any pics of Betty? Be interested to hear about the turnout and amount raised.


Huh. I never went, and I don't remember why. I guess I just blew 700 bucks. 

But thank you for reviving this long forgotten thread.


----------



## abradshaw71 (Jan 13, 2014)

I tried, but Josie had just turned two when I found out about it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Duke is signed up....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

DanaRuns said:


> Huh. I never went, and I don't remember why. I guess I just blew 700 bucks.
> 
> But thank you for reviving this long forgotten thread.


No big deal. Was just interested in how this star studded event did for canine research.


----------



## NewfieMom (Sep 8, 2013)

I was glad to see this thread (for the first time). I cannot sign up my dog since I now have a Newfoundland, but I have posted about discussing this research with my veterinarian, who knows I belong to this forum (and whom I consulted about Axl's bump before it was diagnosed). She told me about the research being done on pockets of cancer that affect both dogs and humans around the United States. I thank those of you who wrote these useful postings on the studies and how they are being run, and I thank all of you who are participating in the study, too!

NewfieMom


----------

